# تقييم وإدارة المخاطر في الهندسة



## فتوح (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

في المرفق قييم وإدارة المخاطر في الهندسة

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن ينفعكم به


----------



## طنش (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات ونتمنى لك التوفيق وننتظر جديدك


----------



## mnci (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## mohmd404 (3 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*مشكور على المعلومات ونتمنى لك التوفيق *​


----------



## فتوح (4 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الأفاضل

طنش

mnci

mohmd404

أشكر لكم مروركم وردودكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 

ونفعكم الله به


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة...


----------



## فتوح (5 أغسطس 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله مثله أخي الكريم ونفعك الله بها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخ فتوح
نورت القسم بوجودك ومشاركاتك الممتازة


----------



## علي الحميد (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ... وعندي تساؤل..

هل "إدارة المخاطر" من ضمن اهتمامات مهندسي السلامة .. أعلم أن تقييم المخاطر هو من صميم عمل مهندس السلامة ولكن إدارة المخاطر الخاصة بالمشاريع لا أعتقد أنها من صميم العمل..


----------



## مهندس نايف (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع ... اللي أصبح يهم كل مهندس مشرف على مشروع


----------

